# Reduce heat from skylight



## Dierte (Jan 23, 2011)

Get them tinted


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

There are solar control films out there by 3M that work very well and will not void your warranty (actually they still might but supposedly 3M covers it at that point).


----------



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

Tape some heavy duty tin foil to the inside. BAM! DIY Radiant Barrier.

Tinting is a pretty good compromise between letting all the heat/light in and blacking it totally out. If I really wanted to keep the heat out I would black it out with one of those covers or tinfoil. If having natural light was really important then I would pony up for the tinting.


----------



## oberon (Apr 29, 2006)

For two reasons it's a shame that the previous post is simply spam ....first, the cellular shades really aren't a bad idea, and two, as a huge sushi fan, I love that name...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

oberon said:


> For two reasons it's a shame that the previous post is simply spam ....first, the cellular shades really aren't a bad idea, and two, as a huge sushi fan, I love that name...


:laughing:

Spam, like sushi, does stink after a few days though.


----------



## oberon (Apr 29, 2006)

Windows on Wash said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Spam, like sushi, does stink after a few days though.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Well sushi must be eaten freash of couse, but spam is the eternal food.

They found ancient spam when excavating Egyptian tombs that was still edible after all this time...well relatively...as much as spam is ever actually edible


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

oberon said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> They found ancient spam when excavating Egyptian tombs that was still edible after all this time...well relatively...as much as spam is ever actually edible


It was next to a package of milleniums old twinkies.

Blinds are not that expensive and if you get custom fitted ones online, request the bottom anchors so they stay without sagging. Open and close as needed. 

Most anything you attach to the outside is going to blister and peel off.


----------



## JackOfAllTrades (Jan 8, 2008)

Removing the skylights would be my solution. Skylights are like holes in your roof, they let out the heat in the winter and let out the cool during summer. Not to mention the Solar Heat Gain from those things in summer makes things brutal. 

In high-energy efficient home builds, skylights are of the devil.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

JackOfAllTrades said:


> Removing the skylights would be my solution. Skylights are like holes in your roof, they let out the heat in the winter and let out the cool during summer. Not to mention the Solar Heat Gain from those things in summer makes things brutal.
> 
> In high-energy efficient home builds, skylights are of the devil.


Most folks don't much care about the energy efficiency and they can be made to be relatively efficient.

Combine that with the natural day lighting and reductions in space lighting as a result of that fact and they are not a terrible idea.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

do whatever helps atm but,

You need to determine if you have the wrong skylights installed also. It is quite possible that they are single dome...in that case yeah its gonna be an oven in there. I just removed a single dome 4x4 in Mission Viejo and installed a 4x4 double dome + it was openable...they were having the paint peel in the upper skylight shaft due to the heat.

Do your temp fix then look into what type of skylight you currently have. By next summer, pending $, you could get them swapped out. Of course curb mounts will be easy, deck mount you would need a roofer unless your handy. 

In addition to single and double dome, the tint or lack there of will also contribute to the heat transfer. The darker the tint then less heat transfer but also less light transfer. The lighter the tint the more heat and light will transfer..

I used to live in Fair Oaks and i know how hot it gets up there.


----------



## greyboy (Jul 10, 2012)

If you are on a tight budget, solar screen and a good quality foil air conditioning tape will work just fine to get you through the summer. A little ghetto, but it will work.


----------

